# All those #10 cans...



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

If you buy a lot of freeze dried and dehydrated food to put away, it might come in #10 cans, the old coffee can type. Well, I figure as we're working through contents we'd wind up with a lot of cans. Yeah, I know that we'll be using some to actualy prepare and cook some of the contents, especially when it comes to doing grain expansion, and I guess I can store water I don't plan on drinking, maybe even use some for waste, but does anyone have any really clever ideas on what to do with a lot of #10 cans post SHTF?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I like this


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> If you buy a lot of freeze dried and dehydrated food to put away, it might come in #10 cans, the old coffee can type. Well, I figure as we're working through contents we'd wind up with a lot of cans. Yeah, I know that we'll be using some to actualy prepare and cook some of the contents, especially when it comes to doing grain expansion, and I guess I can store water I don't plan on drinking, maybe even use some for waste, but does anyone have any really clever ideas on what to do with a lot of #10 cans post SHTF?


 in WW2,we cut out the tops and bottoms, stepped on them to flatten them out and gave them to the junkie for the war, now if they're just flattened out and left out in a pile somewhere, it wouldn't take to many yrs for them to turn to rust then dust.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lotsoflead said:


> in WW2,we cut out the tops and bottoms, stepped on them to flatten them out and gave them to the junkie for the war, now if they're just flattened out and left out in a pile somewhere, it wouldn't take to many yrs for them to turn to rust then dust.


I guess you could collect the rust & some powdered aluminum & have a ready THERMITE supply...  :sssh: :nuts:


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Roofing tiles for sheds/coops
Strapping for building projects (BRACES, BRACKETS, HINGES)
Blades for cutting/scrapping tools
Repair tiles for exterior walls


Look up TINSMTHITHING projects
Candle Holders
Scoopers

(I would not use the metal for cups or direct cookware because some are enameled and cooking mucks it up)


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was going to suggest roofing tiles also, I have also begun accumulating them for such a project. cut bottom and top out, slice long ways and then flatten out. we used several of them for the scouts to make Hobo stoves. I guess you could sell them for scrap weight. Backwoods Man Mag. will also have uses for them from time to time.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Just some of the items you make from them... Tin Cans - Associated Content - Topic - associatedcontent.com
and Instructions for Making Things from Cans
by gosh there are enough books to fill a library... Tin Craft: Making Beautiful Objects from Tin and Tin Cans: Fern Rae Abraham: PB Books Buy Tin Craft India: - Infibeam.com


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

sailaway said:


> we used several of them for the scouts to make Hobo stoves.


Do you by chance have directions for that project?

I need to try that project again with my Scouts. I had them make them out of the plastic Maxwell House jugs but they didn't hold up very well.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Is this it... Scouting Magazine - November-December 1994

BB


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Blob, that's a nice (especially for a guy that uses wvo) but I wish thy showed the details of building those turbo stoves. I fooled around with making a back pack size stove and a small computer fan, but I didn't have good results and lost interest in the project.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

nj_m715 said:


> Blob, that's a nice (especially for a guy that uses wvo) but I wish thy showed the details of building those turbo stoves. I fooled around with making a back pack size stove and a small computer fan, but I didn't have good results and lost interest in the project.


Here's some sites for turbo-stoves... Zen Backpacking Stoves - Home of the Alcohol Stove

Eddie's cheap, easy to build, turbo stove.


----------



## Proud_Poppa (Oct 10, 2010)

You will find a bunch of videos on YouTube about "Rocket Stoves". These are stoves easily built from cans with a pair on tin snips. The only thing to be very careful of is the sharp edges of the metal....I highly suggest wearing gloves while you fashion your stove. Just go to YouTube - rocket stove and you will find many stove videos.

Fred


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I was just poking around on drumrunners and found a nice pdf of making a rocket stove. They burn twigs and run hot and clean. They make a good camping/back up heat source. 

I've fooled around with alcohol stoves for a while. They are good for hiking and warming ramen, or coffee, but not real cooking. I like to have a wood or paper/cardboard fueled stove that doesn't need electric. The rocket fits the bill.


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

Making a stove out of them is a good idea. When I worked as a Food Service Director for a conference center I would generate #15-20 cans a week. I was just thinking about WTSHTF and how if you could take all those empties and then fill them with; gravel and rock, then fill in all the empty spaces with sand, this would make a great foundation for a barrier/defensible wall. Also as an outer layer of defense, or the inner core for 
a reinforced outdoor bunker, you could stack them in a window as protection for a firing position. Or you could fill them with concrete and imbed; re-bar, or lag bolts, and use these cannister/weights as support/counter-weights, for securing or tying down lines. I'm just thinking back to my Military/Combat days, which may soon come in very handy in the days to come.


----------



## Kaytastrophy (Mar 24, 2010)

*#10 cans and their many uses.......*



SurviveNthrive said:


> If you buy a lot of freeze dried and dehydrated food to put away, it might come in #10 cans, the old coffee can type. Well, I figure as we're working through contents we'd wind up with a lot of cans. Yeah, I know that we'll be using some to actualy prepare and cook some of the contents, especially when it comes to doing grain expansion, and I guess I can store water I don't plan on drinking, maybe even use some for waste, but does anyone have any really clever ideas on what to do with a lot of #10 cans post SHTF?


I use one to hold emergency items in my car. I use one to have as a hobo stove to cook on if stuck out away from home. I could use sticks, pinecones, or any flamable item to boil water or cook on. I have one in my kitchen to
put seeds in as I save them from my vegetables as I get things ready to cook like squash or pumpkin seeds as well as tomato and bell pepper and cucumber seeds. You can use one to hold homemade biscuit mix, magic mix, or any other homemade mixes. You can use them to keep crackers and croutons in. It will keep the moisture out and any bugs or rodents if you have
a problem especially if you are living in a bug out location like a hunting cabin. You can keep your first aid supplies in one under your bathroom sink.
You can keep matches, firesteel, lighters etc. in one. You can keep all kind of small toys and crayons and coloring pages etc. to keep a child busy in case
of an emergency so they won't realize something bad is happening. I have
a twelve year old granddaughter I am raising. I keep a couple of smallish books, drawing tablet, markers, pencils, erasers, mirror, comb, chapstick, small amount of hard candies, deck of cards, etc. in one in the car. I have used it a couple of times already when she had to go with me to the hospital
for an appointment for myself. She sat in the waiting room, did some drawing and read one of her books. I try to change up things in it once in awhile to keep her interests up to date and give her a surprise. It also works well on the long trips we take once in awhile. There are many other items you could put in the cans. You think of a few. Like different uses in the car, bathroom, kitchen, garage (screws, nails, nuts and bolts) keep hand sanitizer, toilet paper, and baby wipes in the car just in case you have to go while away from a bathroom.........


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Ya know this is a " Looking for something to worry about" issue... When the time comes that your using those goods from the cans... you will find so many uses for them that you will wish for a thousand more.. just like those damn plastic grocery bags.. when they ain't making any more you'll wish for more.. in a true SHTF event things we toss out today will become treasures tomorrow... I saw "homes" made with them in some 3rd world countries.. they cut the ends out and split the seam open , flatten them out and overlap them for use as roofing shingles or even walls.. 
Think about the value of boxs of Zip Lock baggies after an event.. large leaf type black bags ... those can be used for so many things.. 
SO... cans? don't worry about it... Necessity truly is the mother of invention


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

SurviveNthrive said:


> ... but does anyone have any really clever ideas on what to do with a lot of #10 cans post SHTF?


In a long emergency, we'll be reusing any and every 'disposable' container...
Try an internet search engine for "ways to reuse coffee cans" and you'll have a ton of ideas.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

If I had #10 cans, I used them to store nuts, bolts, nails, etc. I was in an old hardware store once and noticed a an old metal lid, pounded into the floor where a knothole once was....I've seen the round lids on sides of old buildings to cover up holes in the walls as well.

I think you could use the cans for storing your dehydrated veggies in too. Just don't get rid of the plastic lid that comes with most of them.


----------

